

Managing passwords across groups with KeePass and Dropbox - chriscardinal
http://www.htmlist.com/cool-stuff/better-group-password-management-with-keepass-dropbox/

======
rick888
I used keypass for about a year (on a windows machine). I now use 1password:
<http://agilewebsolutions.com/products/1Password>

Not as buggy and works with chrome.

~~~
chriscardinal
I've heard good things about 1password, but we'd have to buy a license for
everyone in the office (all 9 of us!), so that $30 adds up a bit. Definitely
worth looking into though.

